# First MES30 Brisket [QView]



## rjp123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just went and purchased a 10 lb brisket from my favorite butcher.  It came to $35 CA$.

The brisket looks well marbled - so much that this thing could be wagu! (it's not, but it looks nice!).








My 8" kochmesser is next to it to give an idea of the size of this thing.

I am going to let it sit in rub for 24 hours before it goes in for a smoke.  I plan on using:  salt, pepper, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, oregano, bay leaves and mustard powder for the rub.

I plan on letting it smoke for 4-6 hours on mesquite, wrapping it in foil at 165 and then pulling it from the smoker when it reaches 190 and then letting it sit for 2-4 hours.  Basically the thing should be ready sometime Sunday night.

*Anybody know where I can find instructions on how to separate the flat of the brisket?*   I only want smoke that piece (I'll freeze the other for next time).


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 23, 2011)

I trimmed and cut it into 3 pieces, probably about 1 lb of fat came off.  I will smoke the 2 flats and leave the head piece for another time.

The piece on the right is the fatty head that sits above the big vein of fat that runs through the brisket.  I cut it off so I would just have 2 flat pieces to smoke.

You can see the big pile of fat in the top right - I'll save this in the freezer for when I need some beef fat.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Closer view of my trimming work.

Hopefully because I cut the flat into 2 pieces everything will still be ok, they about the same thickness so they should still cook the same.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rubbed. Now we wait until Sunday morning. Will probably rub again later tonight.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2011)

The fatty piece you call the head is the brisket point. Use the search tool & look up burnt ends. I think you may want to smoke it with the 2 flats.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The fatty piece you call the head is the brisket point. Use the search tool & look up burnt ends. I think you may want to smoke it with the 2 flats.


Thanks for the clairification on the name! :0

Not sure I have room in the smoker for this - I only have 3 racks and one is out of commission as I use it to catch the drippings - so I will probably just freeze it and use it later to make these burnt ends.  They look tasty!


----------



## fife (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rjp123 (Apr 23, 2011)

When I smoke these pieces should I put liquid in the water pan?  I'm worried I trimmed off too much fat and detached the point which will make this dry.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here they are just put on the smoker (8:40 AM my time).

It's been 4 hours at 225 deg and they are hovering around 155.  I'm not 100% sold on foiling then, we'll see what they are like at 165.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking good so far...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad everything is going smoothly!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks Great from here!







Move over Al !

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

Bear, your crowding me out. Get your arm off my armrest!


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Took them out and foiled them at 165 deg.  Cooked them to 195 and then pulled them to rest.

Total cooking from 8:30 to 15:30 - 7 hours.

I'm going to rest them 90 minutes before cutting. Stay tuned for photos of the end result.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty darn good!  Most, tender, great mesquite flavor.  Not bad for a my first brisket!

This is going to be awesome on some rye bread!  Smoking is so darn fun!

The only thing is that it is really peppery and saly - I think I am using too much salt in my rubs (the salmon was salty as well) or maybe just too much rub in general.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tastes like Montreal smoked meat!  Yum!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah---looks nice and choosy!

Good thing you got it done before me & Al started at it !

We gotta get more room in the waiting room, next to the popcorn machine!

Bear


----------



## voyager 663rd (May 20, 2011)

RJP, where are you? Cheapest I could find is $5.45/lb in Mississauga.


----------



## rjp123 (May 20, 2011)

Quote:


voyager 663rd said:


> RJP, where are you? Cheapest I could find is $5.45/lb in Mississauga.




I bought it at my local butcher shop in downtown Toronto.


----------



## fpnmf (May 20, 2011)

Looks very tasty!

  Congrats!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2011)

voyager 663rd said:


> RJP, where are you? Cheapest I could find is $5.45/lb in Mississauga.


Since you asked, maybe you could put where you are, in your Bio, so it comes up on all of your posts.

That way you won't have to type "Mississauga" on every post, and we won't have to ask you.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

Somehow I missed the end of this. That's a great looking brisket! Now where the heck is  Mississauga.


----------



## voyager 663rd (May 21, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at my local butcher shop in downtown Toronto.


So who is your local butcher??


----------



## rjp123 (May 21, 2011)

Thinking of cooking the point tomorrow by itself.  Any thoughts on this?


----------

